# holly logs - any good?



## peteb (28 Apr 2009)

hi

I got hold of some holly logs - about 3 inches in diameter.

how will it turn?
should I turn it green?

any suggestions on what to turn? I never seem to have much inspiration for spindle turning.


----------



## wizer (28 Apr 2009)

IIRC it is liable to cracking but IMO is a lovely wood. Very pale.

tho 3" in diameter is very small. You might get some spindle work out of it or small boxes.


----------



## chris_d (28 Apr 2009)

May I ask if anyone knows what typical value of green holly is?


----------



## wizer (28 Apr 2009)

You can pay me a tenner, but only if you deliver it :wink:


----------



## cornucopia (28 Apr 2009)

3" green holy makes great natraul edge paper thin goblets- but it is a very unforgiving wood to turn green.
the value of most green wood is firewood prices unless its somthing special i.e elm, yew, burrs etc but plain beech, ash,sycamore sells for very little if not free to a good home


----------



## chris_d (28 Apr 2009)

Thanks Cornucopia (and thank you Wizer for the comedy as always...),

I asked because I have a 30-40cm diameter holly tree that is approx 8m high, which I intend to take down in the near future. Would it be worth bothering to plank and dry it? I hear that holly is used for decorative inlays.

Cheers,
C


----------



## wizer (28 Apr 2009)

I'd advise you find a buyer before you go to the trouble of planking it. There's a lot of work involved in getting it to the state where it can be used as inlay and I'm willing to bet most supplier already have a source sown up.


----------



## chris_d (28 Apr 2009)

I've got the tools and space/time to plank and dry it so the direct cost is minimal - so I'd only take a labour hit. I wouldn't be looking to sell it on, I'm just curious as to whether I'd make a worthwhile saving if I decided to create something with it....


----------



## CHJ (28 Apr 2009)

Holly can take on some interesting colours if left to dry in log form.

See HERE (344-5-6) for some examples


----------



## Paul.J (28 Apr 2009)

*CHJ wrote*


> Holly can take on some interesting colours if left to dry in log form.


Were those logs left outside Chas,or inside,to get them like that :?:


----------



## PowerTool (28 Apr 2009)

Wouldn't have thought it was worth planking - I like holly for natural-edge pieces - the bark stays on well,and it finishes very nicely.If you are going to take it down,it's probably worth splitting it through the pith,but will still need to be careful drying it.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (28 Apr 2009)

Paul.J":3dqhfl76 said:


> Were those logs left outside Chas,or inside,to get them like that :?:


Old but green wood given me by John Bradford, (See your posting about Holly in 2007 :lol: ) and the next page.


----------



## tekno.mage (29 Apr 2009)

Holly is a lovely wood to turn, either green or dry. The main problem with it is that it tends to split very easily when drying. I have rough-turned some greenish holly into boxes, but the failure rate (splitting) is quite high - about 50% have developed some splits. The others have distorted significantly while drying - a couple have gone so oval they will not be usable. 

I imagine that holly planks would warp massively while drying!

tekno.mage


----------



## Lightweeder (29 Apr 2009)

Hmmm. I've got some holly logs in my heap, about 6" dia. Interesting post.


----------



## mrs. sliver (29 Apr 2009)

I love Holly! I love it when it is pale like marble, I love it when the colours kick in and I love the way it turns and holds a clean edge. 

The small stuff, once split, may still make pen blank size?


----------



## pete honeyman (29 Apr 2009)

You can make your very own Hollywood Bowl


----------



## Jenx (29 Apr 2009)

You should be shot for that :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

( ha ha not too bad, actually ! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: )


----------



## Woodmagnet (29 Apr 2009)

#-o =D> =D> =D> :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jonzjob (29 Apr 2009)

I have some holly that was part of the pay for turning 5 dozen raptor eggs for the falconary centre in Gloucestershire. It had been part of a display in their shop for about 10 years and as dry as a bone! I use it for the white peices when I make chess sets with American black walnut for the others that we ar not allowed to call black now because it might upset the PC brigade! Sorry, I digress. The holly turns just like cream and is wonderful. The black walnut turns beautifully too and smells just like chocolat.

These are the eggs. I was not an egg fan by the finish and from the size of a Golden Eagles egg I now know why they have such a wicked look in their eyes 'cause if I had to pass anything that big I would be bloody well upset too!


----------



## Cheese (13 Oct 2012)

I also have some Holly logs, about fifty, ranging from six to 12 inches in Diameter maybe more and cut into about two foot lengths. Is there a demand for these?


----------



## andersonec (13 Oct 2012)

If you fell a large Holly tree and leave it in shortish lengths, it will split in numerous places rendering it virtually useless. For turning blanks it needs to be cut length-ways and the heartwood removed, seal the complete piece and store it in a dark, cold place, do not store it in a warm or hot environment. If it is planked, seal the ends but the heartwood must be removed otherwise it will split and cup no matter how much weight is applied. Leave it outside and it will turn almost black and go mouldy, thin branches can be utilised for small decorative items such as knobs, finials, pen blanks etc. but the heartwood must be removed asap. This tree is best felled in the winter.

Andy


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Oct 2012)

It's very difficult to keep white, so you might be better off accepting that it'll spalt a bit if just left in a woodpile.


----------



## Gerard Scanlan (13 Oct 2012)

All the specialist timber merchants I have asked for holly have told me that it is not commercially viable. I know that there are a lot of people interested in small amounts for inlay work. The advice about sealing, removing the heart wood and leaving it to dry very slowly in the dark is good advice. I reckon you will have something that is a lot more valueable as a trade than trying to sell it for cash in a few years time.


----------



## KimG (13 Oct 2012)

Good for finials too.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Oct 2012)

Apparently a lot of black chessmen used to made from holly, as it was a lot cheaper than box, easy to turn and ebonize. A bit of discolouration wouldn't matter once ebonized.


----------



## andersonec (13 Oct 2012)

Forgot to say previously, if you have access to a kiln and fell it, cut it and get it in the kiln all on the same day you stand a very good chance of keeping it white.

There have been many attempts at keeping it white but the general consensus is there is something in the sap which discolours it so if you have the facilities to boil it for some time immediately after felling it and cutting it up (withing the hour) try that, again it must be stored in a dark cold place.

Andy


----------



## Cheese (22 Oct 2012)

Thank you for your advice. I am not in a position to do any of the above so I will probably log it. If anyone is interested in it I am on the devon/dorset boarder 1 mile from Lyme Regis.


----------



## chipmunk (23 Oct 2012)

Hi Cheese,
If you can wait a month or two you will get much better results because the sap will be lower and it will be less likely to grey.

HTH
Jon


----------



## Draygore (23 Oct 2012)

I'd take some off your hands, but it be mighty long trip.

This was felled in the middle of summer, turned a couple weeks later. A wonderful wood to work with.


----------



## bassethound (23 Oct 2012)

Nice looking piece!


----------



## BRYAN (23 Oct 2012)

I had some holly converted and read in a book on converting that storing vertically keeps it pale in colour.
It stayed pale but skook like boogery. It was good for making egg cups and took well to marking with wire to produce coloured grooves
near to rim.


----------

